# cvsup: Command not found



## SuperStyle5 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a dedicated server which I have to access via SSH running FreeBSD 6 and I need to install the linux ports tree but am having difficulty.

I've been advised that this is the way to do it:


> Then, execute the command "cvsup /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile" as root and let it sit until finished. Once done, execute "cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-rh-9 && make install" and let it run for as long as it takes.



The problem is that when exectute: 
	
	



```
cvsup /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile
```

I recieve this:

```
cvsup: Command not found.
```

Then I do this:

```
$# whereis cvsup
$# cvsup: /usr/ports/net/cvsup
```

and try to run the command directly from within the folder but it again does not work.

Any advice would be really appreciated, i'm ok with the basics but am still learning. Thank you


----------



## Plague (Feb 18, 2009)

you need to install it.
# cd /usr/ports/net/cvsup-without-gui
# make install clean
# rehash


----------



## SuperStyle5 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you, I let the install run and compile everything until it was finished, however when I try run cvsup it still gives me the Command not found. error?

Do I have to reboot or do anything else for it to activate?


----------



## anomie (Feb 18, 2009)

For csh-based shells, you need to run: `# rehash`. 

Note also that cvsup is unnecessary. You can instead use csup - the same program re-written in c - as of FBSD 6.


----------



## chrischimp (Feb 18, 2009)

type *rehash* and try again.


----------



## fonz (Feb 18, 2009)

anomie said:
			
		

> For csh-based shells, you need to run: `# rehash`.


And for sh-based shells (e.g. bash) it's `# hash -r`.


			
				anomie said:
			
		

> Note also that cvsup is unnecessary. You can instead use csup - the same program re-written in c - as of FBSD 6.


And csup() is in the base system, too.

Alphons


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 18, 2009)

They were bad instructions to begin with.

Here's the correct way:

For this you don't need cvsup. csup which is in the base system can be used.
sup files listed in /usr/share/examples/cvsup need editing before they will work.
Copy /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile to /etc/
Edit /etc/ports-supfile and change the line with CHANGE_THIS to a valid cvsup host. The list is on the FreeBSD website.
run: csup -L2 /etc/ports-supfile
run: make -C /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-fc4 install

The rh9 port has been discontinued a few years ago:
emulators/linux_base-rh-9||2006-10-02|Has expired: unsupported by upstream, no security support anymore

Note: on FreeBSD 6.x it may be better to go with fc4. On 7.1+ the default is fc6. Don't forget to echo 'linux_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf.


----------

